# Macbook air 13 (Mid 2013) backup when not turning on( No Power)



## akbaruddin9322 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I had Mac book Air purchase almost 2 year back,This was my primary laptop I forget to take time-machine backup's.

My question: How can i Get the backup from my mac-book air when it's not turning on, I went to get it repaired they are charging more than its worth but right now don't even want to get it repaired.

Can anyone please assist me on protocol for getting Data back. 

Any Help will be really appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Unfortunately if the Mac won't turn on at all... there is very little you can do.

About the only thing you can do is remove the SSD (Hard Drive) stick from the computer and put it in an Enclosure.

I only know of 1 enclosure that works on the SSD from that model computer, it is an Envoy from OWC.

You can purchase an Envoy from Other World Computing: https://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/MAU3ENPRPCI/

Basically what that does is takes the hard drive out of your Air... and turns it into an External Drive that you can plug into a different Mac and access your data.

This somewhat advanced to do though and you have to feel comfortable disassembling your computer and have another Mac you can plug it in to. Also... disclaimer... if the reason your Mac won't turn on is because the hard drive has failed... There is nothing you can do.

The only alternative is to send it to some type of Data Recovery company that will do this for you....


----------



## akbaruddin9322 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for your response and assistant If I would like to Go up with option 2nd As you said: Pulling PCie SSD drive and replacing it with another mac book. 

Will I able get it worked on by installing it on Mac book pro retina(13"inch )2013 late ? 

OR

If I can take my friend laptop which is in warranty MBP 15"inch MJLT2 After completion of my work backup session, I will re-switch these again SSD drives.

will this work or can harm this laptop?

Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

No you would remove it.. and put it in the Enclosure I linked to... and then plug that USB enclosure into a Mac that is already working and transfer your files from the drive.

You are NOT inserting the PCie SSD in another Mac. It will not work unless the Mac you are putting it in is the same exact model.


----------



## akbaruddin9322 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for support, is there kind thing I can get avail in INDIA.

If not please suggest me on that too.where can i get this peace of hard-drive Casing ( enclouser)


From India,

Thanks,


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is the only place I know that makes them: 

https://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/MAU3ENPRPCI/


----------

